# Freestyle tickets on sale NOW



## tasel (1 August 2012)

Can't go there myself unfortunately as will be out of the country, but would love to go!


----------



## tasel (1 August 2012)

And quite a few for tomorrow, too!


----------



## KingfisherBlue (1 August 2012)

Here is the link:

http://www.tickets.london2012.com/b...afternoon=1&evening=1&show_available_events=1


----------



## Elbie (1 August 2012)

I can only find tickets for tomorrow which I can't go to. I want to go to the Kur! Can go then as have day off work to watch it on TV!


----------



## daydreamer (1 August 2012)

i clicked the link pretty much as soon as the alarm went off but couldn't get a £95 even though i only wanted one.

And i swear their "less than 1 minute" is about 5 minutes long


----------



## Angela_1987 (1 August 2012)

I've just tried to get some tickets for tomorrow and no luck. Why say they are available and then you can't actually buy them?? Got all excited then!! lol I tired A & B as they were the only ones left. I only wanted 1 too.


----------



## Donnie Darco (1 August 2012)

Angela_1987 said:



			I've just tried to get some tickets for tomorrow and no luck. Why say they are available and then you can't actually buy them?? Got all excited then!! lol I tired A & B as they were the only ones left. I only wanted 1 too.
		
Click to expand...

same here - v p*****d off


----------



## Angela_1987 (1 August 2012)

I even tried for the £275 on the 9th. Still nothing!! Would have loved to have seen Carl Hester ride!! In a bad mood now


----------



## Thistle (1 August 2012)

I think that most of the tickets coming on sale are cat A because they are 15% of the total tickets reserved for 'The olympic family' so the best seats.


----------

